# Moving a 250 gallon glass tank downstairs



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to move a 250 gallon glass tank down 13 stairs?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well I know enough not to give your friends their beer till after they have moved it. is there a turn in the stairs? sometimes its easier to take it off the patio and down the back stairs...................and maybe someone can lend you some suction cups to grip with? probably need 4 men.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on how to move a 250 gallon glass tank down 13 stairs?


Just cut a hole in the floor... 

I feel your pain, not too long ago we packed a 210g up the stairs and into the house, over an island counter and through a twisty bit. I had four extremely happy guys once it was over.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

i moved mine alone (240 gal) on a appliance dolly.any tight corners i set it on edge and used a furniture dolly so i could spin it in any direction.make sure it's strapped and go slow.the best appliance dolly has what are called stair climbers-sort of treads on the back of the dolly.the glass is very strong so don't worry about a couple of gentle bumps down the stairs.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

if u need help, pm me! glad to help


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I called the local glass company, 4 guys came over with suction cups. Took about 10 minutes, didn't hurt my back. $75 cash.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah that's what i was going to suggest the suction cups, used it to move my 100 gallon and then those suction cups worked on my adalike cabinet

pretty easy with those things


----------

